# Need a bow



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in the market for a bow, something with a 27 or so " draw

We just had a baby though so my toys can't hit the bank as hard as it use to, might make an exception for the right now though, my couch is pretty comfortable.

Was looking to spend between one and two hundred bucks, if yall have any or know anybody who is selling one please pm me. :rybka:


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

What type bow you looking for? traditional or compound. if traditional pm me I have one you may be interested in.
STP


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Is you want compuond pm me. I have one I don't use.


----------



## jmikulec (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a matthews compound with a fishing set-up ,basicly just a cheap spool and fishing arrow from academy .and a nice set of sights ,set it up to shoot gar in my pond but they stopped rolling on top for some reason so i dont need bow. pm if your intrested i can send pics later,I can let it go for $100


----------



## jgmarshall (Jun 25, 2012)

*Used Bows*

Call Precision Archery in Bridge City Tx. 409-735-5808


----------

